

Developing for WatchKit - dantiberian
https://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/ios/documentation/General/Conceptual/WatchKitProgrammingGuide/index.html

======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8625448](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8625448).

